# Webdesign?



## Zeitgeist (30. Juni 2003)

Hat jemand von euch ein paar nett Links zu Seiten, die sich mit 
Webdesign durch Photoshop beschäftigen? Oder allgemein gute Seiten die auch Anregungen zum Webdesign geben?

Bin etwas kopflos im Moment .

mfg, gEist


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juni 2003)

*Musenkuss*

Also,
Bücher über schickes Webdesign gibt's ja wie Sand am Meer. Im Netz kann man sich ja einfach so inspirieren lassen - von schön gemachten Seiten sich das ein oder andere Elegante abgucken.
Dabei ist Photoshop nur eines von vielen möglichen Hilfsmitteln. Du kannst Dir zum Bleistift Deine Webseitenoberfläche komplett in PS bauen, um's dann inne Internetpräsenz zu stricken. 
Zum Umsetzen braucht's das notwendige Handwerkszeug - 'nen gescheiten HTML-Code. Wie das ein- oder andere zu bewerkstelligen ist, kann man sich ganz gut selber beibringen unter 

http://www.selfhtml.de

Schönes Webdesign braucht jedoch - finde ich - Erfahrung und auch ein Bissl Geschmack. Über Geschmack soll man ja aber bekanntlich nicht streiten


----------



## BSE Royal (30. Juni 2003)

Hi Zeitgeist!

Für die HTML Grundlagen wie oben beschrieben Self HTML, für grundlegende grafische, konzeptionelle Aspekte und deren Realisation in PS kannst du mal auf http://www.photozauber.de schauen.
Im Bereich Praxis:Grundlagen findest du da eine Schulung zum Thema Webdesign mit Photoshop!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Comander_Keen (30. Juni 2003)

Für die nötige Inspiration gibt es auch viele Anlaufpunkte im Netz.

Magazine (mit guten Links):
computerlove.net 
coolwebdesign.dk 
surfstation.lu 
australianinfront.com.au 
designiskinky.net 
kaliber10000.net 

Foren die ich empfehlen kann:
somethingleet.com 
theroot42.org


----------

